# Constitution of an example?



## mll (Feb 3, 2018)

At 01:14 start of a climax that I am interested in....





As I can hear:
- Horns Marcato melody
- Violins under Horns Melody
- Cellos Staccato Root Line
- Bass Follows Cellos
- Trombones and Tubas in Marcato following Start Chords in full
- Running flutes and violins in given chords up down (Its so fast hmm I really have no idea to re-create)

This is my practice: https://clyp.it/eo3i03iv

As you can hear it does not sound so well, so I would appreciate some help on this...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> As you can hear it does not sound so well, so I would appreciate some help on this...


It sounds fine, the "original "recording is more polished in the editing room .


----------

